# Toro Super Recycler Problem??



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

I picked up a used Toro Super Recycler #20058, serial prefix 26000 for $40. It needed a few things like a new air filter and cover and the gasket between the air filter housing as it would not prime. It runs a little rough and I am hoping a carb overhaul kit will help.

I noticed I always have to prime it for it to start. Even when i let it warm up for a few minutes I cant just pull the rope to start it again. I have to prime it. Is this normal? The deck and wheels are in real nice shape so I would like to get this running properly as I hear they mulch really well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Carb kit and make sure the gaskets between the intake and the carb, and the engine block or cyl head are either in excellent shape or replace them. I'd take a look at the flywheel key as well to make sure it's not partially sheared.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

So is it not normal to have to prime it to start it each time? I just bought a super recycler 20043 also at a garage sale for $20 and it does the same thing.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

My super recycler needs prime for the first start, but always starts on the first pull after it's warmed up.

Like others have said, carb kit should help. Also make sure spark plug is clean and gapped.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Instead of repeating what everyone else has said, MasterMech covered it all.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Just wondering how things turned out..... I hope the problem proved to be simple to rectify.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

So i cleaned the carb, replaced the needle and seat. It still has a problem with not starting unless I prime it. The engine seems to hesitate, backfire, and hunt when idling but runs better when I engage the blade. I took the head off and it leaks oil from the cylinder.

I may just buy another used Toro with a Briggs and swap out the engine as the deck, wheels and transmission is still in good shape. I think the engine is beyond its useful life and may have been used commercially. When i filled it with oil I could hear a gulping sound coming from inside the engine. I have never heard this sound from 3 other small engines I have.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

It sounds like either air is getting into the system through a bad gasket/loose bolts or there still is an issue somewhere in the carb. I would buy a new carb before I 'd entertain the idea of an engine swap. In fact, the only time I would swap an engine is if I knew beyond doubt that the engine was unrepairable (such as a cracked engine casing or busted crank, Piston, connecting rod etc.).

As for a worn cylinder/Piston, have the compression checked. As you had the cylinder head off, was there any scoring in the cylinder wall? Piston rings either broken or stuck could also cause poor compession/oil leaking past the Piston.


----------

